# Car disabled.



## beebe2 (Jun 16, 2016)

I just bought a 2005 audi A6 with the 3.2 engine. From what I gather from the previous owner, it developed engine problems, so he took it to mechanic. Mechanic said it was running on 3 cylinders. So he decided to sell instead of fix it.

So I'm getting ready to set the timing, do compression test, see if it has bent valves, drop the transmission, replace timing chains and tensioners guides etc. 

But the car doesn't seem to come on properly when I put the key in. And it won't crank. I wonder if the mechanic pulled a fuse somewhere to stop someone cranking it and busting up the valves even more. 

Steering lock is stuck on and it won't come out of park without using the hidden release button under the ash tray.

Can anyone suggest what I should check to make sure the ignition/steering is good before I start working on the engine? I already went through the fuse box on each side of the dash board, which seem to be in order.

Thanks,
Roger


----------



## mryoung4815 (Oct 1, 2015)

Scan with vag com and save/print codes then go into the access start module and clear the codes...this should release the steering 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------

